

Mails from Twitter | XSS - ulf

"Hey there.<p>Due to concern that your account may have been compromised in a phishing attack that took place off-Twitter, your password was reset.  Please create a new password by opening this link in your browser: [...]"<p>Now THIS is nice...at least now they seem to realize how they failed with this problem
======
swolchok
Did you check the link to make sure _that_ mail is not a phishing attack? It
sounds, well, phishy.

